# Just cool . . . .



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

If you can't swing a hammer for hours on end, you can't be a sword maker, and these guys were allowed to use a power hammer. Imagine sword making in the early centuries. No wussies need apply . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 21, 2016)

very cool!


----------



## rockb (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah but @Kevin...those guys were tough....pillaging all day will add muscle.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

